# Bios reading not supported on this device EVGA FTW2 1080



## 010101 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi guys i have this board:







https://www.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-6684-KR

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4899/evga-gtx-1080-ftw2-dt-w-icx-cooler

Is a new version the gpudb is not update... and the gpuz not reading de bios for backup or upload any solution? Thanks!

Edit: the bios is this i think 

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/192260/evga-gtx1080-8192-170405


----------



## StefanM (Jan 18, 2018)

Any output at advanced tab/NVIDIA BIOS? Or do you get a pop-up "wrong parameter"?

Try an older GPU-Z version.



010101 said:


> Edit: the bios is this i think
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/192260/evga-gtx1080-8192-170405



No, the SUBSYS_IDs don't match. Don't even try to use that with your GPU.


----------



## 010101 (Jan 18, 2018)

Works fine:






I want the bios whyt the 1860 boots clock the mine has 1734...

This bios can work? 

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191353/191353

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191610/191610


----------



## StefanM (Jan 18, 2018)

These also don't match. Check your device ID
10DE = NVIDIA
1B80 = GTX 1080
3842 = EVGA
6685 = stock keeping unit (SKU), this number must match
Theoretically you can override that, but i suggest to overclock with EVGA Precision.
We have already enough users who bricked their GPU by wrong flashing 

Did you try to dump BIOS with an older GPU-Z version?


----------



## 010101 (Jan 18, 2018)

No yes i know is not the same but the board is similar... just change the boots:

Mine: 

EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 FTW2 DT GAMING, 08G-P4-6684-KR 
https://www.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-6684-KR
Clocks 1607/1733

I want this clocks:
EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 FTW2 GAMING, 08G-P4-6686-KR 
https://www.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-6686-KR
Clocks 1721/1860

I have dual bios... is not safe flash?


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 18, 2018)

010101 said:


> I have dual bios... is not safe flash?



Not really. So, listen... this GPU will boost way past those clocks anyway, without you having to do anything. My card has same stock clock, but in game it runs at 1923 MHz. Flashing BIOS not required for this generation of cards to get the most out of them, really.


----------



## 010101 (Jan 18, 2018)

Ok thanks for the info. The last card i have from nvidia is a gtx 760. I was not aware of that. Thanks


----------



## 010101 (Jan 19, 2018)

cadaveca said:


> Not really. So, listen... this GPU will boost way past those clocks anyway, without you having to do anything. My card has same stock clock, but in game it runs at 1923 MHz. Flashing BIOS not required for this generation of cards to get the most out of them, really.



Yes and no i flash a new bios and boost much more.... 

Stock bios 





New bios





I use this bios for the main:
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/192260/evga-gtx1080-8192-170405
And this for the secondary:
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/196323/196323


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 21, 2018)

huh. seems like BIOS was limiting it, yep. Now you are getting clocks like my cards. Weird....


----------



## 010101 (Jan 22, 2018)

cadaveca said:


> huh. seems like BIOS was limiting it, yep. Now you are getting clocks like my cards. Weird....



From what I've read. Boost 3.0 only up a certain % of the stock clock speed. Sorry for my english.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 22, 2018)

010101 said:


> From what I've read. Boost 3.0 only up a certain % of the stock clock speed. Sorry for my english.


I must depend on the specific model of card, since I have cards that have default clocks that run @ the same speeds yours now does. That's why I psoted what I did earlier. I tend to choose MSI or EVGA cards these days though, so maybe that app-lies for the EVGA ones now, but it definitely does not for my MSI cards.

For example, I have both "GAMING" and "GAMING-X" 1080's. they run at the exact same clocks when used alone.

When in SLI together, they run a much lower speed, @ 1860 MHz, like yours was. But remove a card, and they boost up over 1900 without any problem. When I was running 1070's, it was the same way, too. 

Anyway, your posts have shown it can work different with different cards, so thanks very much for showing that!


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 23, 2018)

This should be working now with GPU-Z 2.7.0


----------



## 010101 (Jan 23, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> This should be working now with GPU-Z 2.7.0



Dont work.... tell the same


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 24, 2018)

I have a theory why this is happening, should have a fix for you to test later today


----------



## 010101 (Jan 25, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> I have a theory why this is happening, should have a fix for you to test later today



This version works fine.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 25, 2018)

Awesome, the fix will be included in the next official release


----------

